# General > Genealogy >  Researching the Miller/Campbell/Moreton Families, Thurso, Caithness

## Graham1507

I am primarily interested in the Miller family of Thurso (I believe). William Miller born 1790, married Isabella Moreton and had children, Isabella 1811, Margaret 1819, Barbara 1821, Elizabeth 1823, Janet 1831 and William 1831. 

William Miller (1827) married Ann Campbell b 1828, Boultach, Latheron, they had children Alexandr 1854, James 1856, Donald 1858, William 1859, Isabella 1862. James and Donald both served in Scottish, English and New South Wales Police Forces, James retired at the rank on Snr Sgt (1910) and Donald passed away on duty at the rank of sub Inspector (1909)

If anyone had any information about the Millers etc in Thurso around the early 1800's that may assist me I would be grateful, this is as far as I have been able to get with this primary family line to date.

Regards

Graham Gibb

----------


## Tricia

> I am primarily interested in the Miller family of Thurso (I believe). William Miller born 1790, married Isabella Moreton and had children, Isabella 1811, Margaret 1819, Barbara 1821, Elizabeth 1823, Janet 1831 and William 1831. 
> 
> William Miller (1827) married Ann Campbell b 1828, Boultach, Latheron, they had children Alexandr 1854, James 1856, Donald 1858, William 1859, Isabella 1862. James and Donald both served in Scottish, English and New South Wales Police Forces, James retired at the rank on Snr Sgt (1910) and Donald passed away on duty at the rank of sub Inspector (1909)
> 
> If anyone had any information about the Millers etc in Thurso around the early 1800's that may assist me I would be grateful, this is as far as I have been able to get with this primary family line to date.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham Gibb


Hi Graham.
I am assuming you do not have death etc for your William born in 1827 app and that you do not know if he same family as the Thurso William b c 1831!

Is this your family in 1861:
Piece: SCT1861/37 Place: Halkirk -Caithness Enumeration District: 1C
Civil Parish: Halkirk Ecclesiastical Parish, Village or Island: Halkirk
Folio: 0 Page: 4 Schedule: 30
Address: -

 	 	Surname	 	First name(s)	 	Rel	 	Status	 	Sex	 	Age	 	Occupation	 	Where Born	 	Remarks	 
 	 	MILLER	 	William	 	Head	 	M	 	M	 	34	 	Mason 	 	Caithness - Halkirk	 	 	 
 	 	MILLER	 	Anne	 	Wife	 	M	 	F	 	33	 	 	 	Caithness - Latheron	 	 	 
 	 	MILLER	 	James	 	Son	 	-	 	M	 	9	 	Scholar 	 	Caithness - Thurso	 	 	 
 	 	MILLER	 	Alexander	 	Son	 	-	 	M	 	7	 	Scholar 	 	Caithness - Halkirk	 	 	 
 	 	MILLER	 	Donald	 	Son	 	-	 	M	 	4	 	 	 	Caithness - Halkirk	 	 	 
 	 	MILLER	 	William	 	Son	 	-	 	M	 	2	 	 	 	Caithness - Halkirk


Have you a marriage for William b c 1790 to Isabella ?
HAppy to help if I can

----------


## Graham1507

Hi Tricia

Thank you so much for replaying, I am doing the best I can from Australia in placing our tree together. It now appears the Moreton line is not the one I am looking for, however the information you have provided above on William and Ann in 1861 is correct.

Williams father was James Miller b 1802, d 27.5.1882...and his mother, was Isabella Bain b 1799 and died 31.5.1868.

The marriage for James and Isabella was on the 21.2.1822.

From my searches it appears that our Miller family came from Halkirk Village, the line of WIlliam and Isabella was not correct and I found that through the death records of Ann and William in 1884, William died in 1.1.1884 in Halkirk Village, there is no cause of death and Ann died 23.2.1884 killed by a passing train on railway line near Halkirk, after checking these records the parent details became obvious as was the informant, James on both certificates. ie (William and Isabella Moreton was not correct line).

Thank you so much for your response, I look forward to getting over to Halkirk and seeing the area, I have not been to that part of Scotland.

Kind Regards

Graham

----------

